# How I cured my GERD



## hanktotem (May 27, 2001)

At age 31, I developed heartburn, which I treated by a succession of medications including Rolaids, Mylanta, Axid, and finally Prilosec, which I took for 6 years. At age 44, they had all stopped working, and I was left with unrelenting heartburn so severe that I was unable to sleep at night.In desperation, after doing much research, I stopped eating sugar, grains, caffeine, and carbonated beverages and completely stopped all antacid medications. I ate only meat, eggs, and low-carbohydrate vegetables. I did not eat anything within 3 hours of retiring. Whenever I felt pain, I ate a small amount of food, usually a few bites of protein bar, which I always kept with me. Within 24 hours, I was able to sleep through the night, and my heartburn gradually vanished over a few weeks. After I was completely pain free, I slowly added a wider variety of vegetables and a small amount of fruit, especially low-carbohydrate fruit like strawberries and raspberries, back into my diet.Why this worked:The Scientific ExplanationAlthough the anecdotal evidence that it works is overwhelming, the scientific explanation is more hypothetical. The stomach is supposed to be highly acidic. The acid aids in digestion and kills bacteria. When acid is weakened, bacteria displaces the protective mucous allowing acid to irritate the stomach lining. Without adequate acid, food stays in the stomach longer and the carbohydrates ferment, which produces gas, which causes pressure against the esophageal sphincter causing it to open and allow acid to spill into the esophagus. This is especially a problem when eating large quantities of protein and carbohydrates at the same time since protein takes longer to digest (e.g. hamburger, bun, and french fries or steak and potatoes).Caffeine causes the esophageal sphincter to open, and carbonated beverages cause further pressure.Large amounts of sugar cause large amounts of insulin, which shifts the production of microhormones called prostoglandins to the wrong type, which causes inflammation in the esophagus and stomach.The Historical ExplanationFor a million years, humans and their humanoid ancestors were hunter-gatherers. Like all animals, they were genetically engineered by evolution to eat food that was readily available in their habitat. They ate meat, nuts, plants (vegetables), and fruit. They did not consume milk after weaning, they did not eat grain, and the only sugar they ate was the small amount that naturally occurred in vegetables and fruits. About 10,000 years ago, humans invented agriculture and began eating whole grains (not refined grains).Sugar was very expensive and not widely available until the mid 1800's. Per capita sugar consumption in the USA in 1800 was only 10 pounds per year (12 grams/day), which has dramatically increased to 122.3 pounds per year (151 grams/day) in 1970 and 154.1 pounds per year (190 grams/day) in 1997, according to the USDA. One teaspoon of sugar = 4 grams = 16 calories, so the average American in 1997 got 760 calories per day from sugar. (A 12 oz can of Coke contains 39 grams of sugar, or about 10 teaspoons.)Thus, for 50,000 generations, humans ate meat, vegetables, nuts, and fruit. For 500 generations, humans also ate whole grain. For 6 generations, humans ate large quantities of sugar and refined grain, which the body easily converts to sugar. In evolutionary terms, not enough time has passed for humans to adjust to these radical changes in diet. Thus, the human body was not designed to digest grain or sugar in large quantities, so it is not surprising that they cause problems.The History of SugarPrior to the mid 1880's, most sugar came from sugar cane, which only grows in select climates, such as New Guinea, Cuba, and Hawaii. Thus, sugar cane was not widely available. Further, the process of extracting sugar from sugar cane was labor-intensive, expensive, and dangerous until better processes were invented in the mid 1880's. About the same time, a process was invented for extracting sugar from beets, which would grow in colder climates, so sugar became less expensive and more widely available. References: http://lhs.berkeley.edu/familyhealth/activ...ugarsleuths.pdf http://www.ers.usda.gov/publications/sb965/sb965h.pdf http://www.life.uiuc.edu/plantbio/263/SUGSTAR.html http://www.classroomtools.com/sugar.htm http://www.bartleby.com/107/245.html


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

Very interesting. Thanks for posting all that. You took a lot of time to do that for us. I have just recently went off my meds for heartburn. I am doing something very similar to you. I also take supplements and watch what I eat. Best of luck to you and thanks for sharing.


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi Hank-Great Info. Congrats on beating the G.E.R.D. Problem!! You're right when you say the stomach is supposed to be highly acidic..approx. 1.5-2 PH. The hydrolcloric acid also has about 25-30 other functions..in addition to keeping the bacteria/yeast in check. The question I have for you is if you were eating strickly Protein & low carb. vegetables did you lose alot of weight?? I'm pretty thin now and would hate to drop any more weight. You mentioned all grains..How about rice & legunes?? also how about the oils..like flax, evening primrose, olive, etc..?? Thanks for the info.


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

Hi Hank, I would also like to know what you ate? when you say you didnt eat grain, do you mean, refined like in flour or did you mean whole grain like in hot cereal? the reason I ask is I want to get to the cause of my GERD and am having trouble finding foods that dont cause symptoms.Also, did you eat all cooked veges or did you have some raw as well.What did you have for breakfast? I really want to try cutting out sugar and refined flour products but I have no idea as what I'm going to eat? Does anybody have any ideas out there? I find supper easy to prepare but have alot of trouble with breakfast, lunch & snacks.Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hanktotem (May 27, 2001)

A typical breakfast is eggs and meat, such as bacon or ham. A typical lunch is a salad with lettuce and raw vegetables like squash, celery, broccoli, green pepper, plus cheese, meat (turkey, chicken, or ham) and a vegetable oil dressing. A typical supper is meat (hamburger, fish, chicken, pork roast, steak, or roast beef) and vegetables (asparagus, green beans, okra, bok choy, or broccoli) with butter and perhaps some strawberries with cream. I usually sauteed the vegetables in butter or cooking oilI felt that the meals had plenty of fat, so I didn't supplement them. I ate the cheese and butter because I like them and because they didn't cause me any problems. If they had caused problems, I would have eliminated them from my diet.I started to add a wider variety of vegetables that are higher in carbohydrates (e.g. peas and carrots) after I was completely pain free, which was about 4 weeks. I lost about 6 pounds in 3 days, but this was probably all water since elevated insulin causes water retention. After that I lost about 2 pounds per week until I started adding higher carbohydrate vegetables. In general, weight loss seems to be proportional to the amount a person is overweight (and some people report losing as much as 5 pounds per week), but I've never heard of anyone who is underweight report using this diet. I don't currently eat any grain, legumes, or starchy vegetables like potatos, but I may eventually add a small amount of brown rice and see if it causes me pain.I've never taken hydrochloric acid, bitters, or glutamic acid. I did for a while take digestive enzymes, but I felt they didn't make any difference, so I stopped.


----------



## sooze (Dec 8, 2002)

Hi Hank. I read your posts with great interest, because I've had similar problems. I'm a bit confused though - although I can see why the sort of diet you're suggesting would work, how does this fit with having a high soluble fibre diet to combat IBS symptoms of the lower gut? I have symptoms in both the upper and lower gut, and it's really difficult to know how to eat to address both.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

Hi Hank: Good research.I have Crohn's, mild, not typical but I also used to have heartburn as well as gas, bloating, d. the whole shebang.I got rid of my d. gas/bloating by an elimination diet I did myself. Then I got the heartburn. Got rid of that by taking coffee out of my life, even decaf. Heartburn went almost overnight.I had already taken lots of foods and drinks out of my life. Not much sugar, or fructose or sorbitol. Carbonated drinks went too. And liqueurs (full of sugar). Got rid of all juices -(fruit juices too much sugar) veg (too big a hit of fiber). I could never eat peppers nor anything hot. Nor broccoli, cabbage, sprouts,asparagus only softened, no corn or corn anything,and lots more.Basically, I found if I eat less, in smaller portions, with less sugar, less fat, less protein,but enough protein, less fiber but enough fiber,and I eat as early in the day as possible, I amfine. As long as I don't lie down for at least2-3 hours after eating.I have been in remission for over 3 years andstick to my food regime, even though in remission.And, I credit taking 2 digestive enzymes immediately before I eat my main meal of the daywith a lot of my success plus acidophilus I takemany but not all days which takes away anyfeelings of slight heartburn or gas I may have.I am and have always been drug-free and thinkI am better off for that since I am not on amerry-go-round with possibly long-term side fx.If I have to take an Immodium, which is rarely,I try to take only 1. Same with any otherOTC remedy, I take sparingly, as little as possible, then, if needed, I eat very little.Like a home-made chicken soup with the chicken ground almost to a liquid, to get some protein.I eat meat, and l-o-v-e my food so there arealways new and exciting tastes to savour andenjoy. And I don't feel too deprived at all.I think I am lucky, but I also make my own luck.O


----------



## hanktotem (May 27, 2001)

The diet that I eat has plenty of fiber because many low-sugar vegetables and fruit have good amounts of fiber. For example:a cup of broccoli: 4 gramsa cup of strawberries: 4 gramsa cup of asparagus: 3 gramsa cup of okra: 5 gramsYou can find out the nutrient value, including fiber, of most any food at: http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/cgi-bin/nut_search.pl Or, here is a list of common foods sorted by fiber content: http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/Data...nk/sr15w291.pdf


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi Hank,Thanks for the info...I have been so disgusted with my GERD that last night I decided to go off the Prilosec 20mg daily cold turkey....I have been soooo baffled and now that I see others are just as frustrated I'm hoping to solve my own problem also....I have been on Prilosec/Prevacid for at least 10 years now....I have to admit, I love coffee but I have decided to convert to decaf and tea so that problem is really under control now....I have been taking Magnesium for IBS which is doing wonders for me and just recently started taking Niacin for my poor circulation and cold extremeties which I find to be working too....but now I have naseau....and it won't go away unless I take Bonine...about 2 years ago I got frustrated like this and went off my meds and lasted about 1 year with no major problems, but then I developed choking problems and had to go back on the meds....I was told that periodically going off for a while will cause the meds to be more effective but I think I want to stop altogether....I'm not a bit veggy eater and my diet is not the best in the world so how would you approach the food issue if you didn't like a variety of foods?....would you suggest the high protein idea, because I love cheese, nuts, protein, etc...I'm just afraid I will get bored and start eating junk again...I eat soda crackers and ginger ale when it gets too bad and I have a supply of Phenergran on hand for the spells I get of severe naseau and vomiting (which I still don't know why it happens)...my new doctor is very vague and seems uneventfull and searching for a new one is not an option...I just want to stop going altogether...I want to find a solution now.....I tried soy milk for awhile but after a sort period could not stand the taste...I do like acidopholis milk...and I hate any kind of seafood...NOT A LOT TO WORK WITH I KNOW...I was thinking that it would be a good idea to introduce new foods into my diet but it seems that the only thing that I knew of that bothered my stomach was caffeine...now I just don't know anymore because of the problems I have now....sometimes I wish I could be given a new stomach and try it out for a while...Any info would be appreciated...Thanks,Sherlyn


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

Silly question perhaps but if I don't ask it, I'll wonder if I did the right thing.S. Do you take all your pills and vits ...withfood. Not on an empty stomach. I got nauseouswhen I did that. Now, even if it is something small, I make sure to take them with something.I was only drinking decaf coffee - and that, along with lots of strong tea, were the major culprits of my heartburn. Only when I took out all coffee, even the decaf and make my tea weak weak weak,even when out, did I finally get rid of the heartburn which was keeping me up every nightand making life unbearable. But we are all different.O


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 8, 2002)

O,Thanks for asking...yes, I always make sure I eat food with my vitamins...I don't smoke or drink and if I can't have my small decaf or tea once a day I do believe I will go crazy...I also heard that coffee and tea were excellent for antioxidants...


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

We are all different. I don't risk my coffee, even the decaf, but I was drinking decaf espresso.I get Earl Gray tea and if you just stick the bag in for a while (or make the leaves weak, less) the taste is still there. They also have a pretty good decaf Earl Gray. Twinings make both.I was drinking lots of strong tea a day.All I know, I got rid of my heartburn almost overnight, as I said, so I don't risk any moreproblems even though in remission, because it feels good to feel so good.They may both be antioxidants but they did me harm as I was drinking them so they are now my enemies.Maybe one day I will start, slowly, feeding thecoffee back into my life. I don't smoke either. But I do love my food.And I do drink dry white wine, red wine, champagne, light beers. But not enough water!Think I may start making that Celestial RedZinger again - hot and also like it cold.O


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 8, 2002)

Wow, I guess you were right about everyone being different...I can't drink any kind of alcohol without getting sick...my day has been good....I snacked on pretzels all day and had mostly proteins all day with my stomach doing just fine...maybe eventually I will lose the urge for the bad stuff...thank you for the feedback...


----------



## hanktotem (May 27, 2001)

These are the techniques I use to stay on my diet and avoid the boredom of eating the same foods repeatedly:1. I remind myself how much pain I used to have and how wonderful it is to be pain free.2. I make no attempt to restrict how much I eat, and I never let myself get hungry. The cravings for sugar are intense the first couple of weeks, but then they subside, so the longer I go without sugar, the easier it is.3. You might be surprised how good vegetables and fruit taste when you eat no sugar. When the tastebuds are accustomed to eating ice cream, a carrot tastes bland and boring. But, without sugar in the diet, a carrot is sweet and delicious.4. I have something fun to do every day that I look forward to. This helps reduce the need to look at food as a reward for surviving a difficult day.5. I look for new recipies and try new foods. For example, I previously never ate almonds, bok choy, squash, asparagus, or okra, but now I enjoy them all.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

hanktotem: I am like you.And I love my food...I really do almost live to eat, not eat to live.My husband is a great cook (I know, I know, I am lucky) and he adapts all kinds of sophisticatedrecipes for me. He often cooks different for me than him - e.g. his sauce will be hotter. He makes his own sauces, own mayonnaise, own everything. Hardly any out of a packet, tin or box. Fat-free skim milk or yoghourt will be used instead of cream, etc.I still like food as a reward, sorry to say, butI tend to eat less, more often during the day.Small portions work for me. When out, I cut say a steak in half, same with a plate of pasta. Put the half I am not eating on one side of the plate and don't touch it.I am pretty rigid on what I can and cannot eat or drink, even though in remission.I don't want to have to take any meds, I like being drug free.And I know what you mean about the carrots tasting better. I tend to savor everything I eat. Including the tiny piece of chocolate I allowmyself. Which is always the very expensivechocolate, with more cocoa than sugar (not theGodiva or Hershey types!) I also don't eatchocs with soft creamy fillings. Or liqueurs.But do eat nuts. I love nuts.O


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks Hank and Opp for the words of advice...I'm on my third day without Prilosec and thinks are good...I munch on pretzels all the time and that helps alot...I do crave chocolate and give in a bit at night...what is the name of the chocolate that you indulge in that has more cocoa than sugar (OPP) is it Giradella...?


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Sherlyn ,try visiting a health food stores. The ones we go to have a good selection of choc. bars that are low in sugar, and big on cocoa.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

Sherlyn: Yes, health food stores, but still worth checking the labels. Lindt is the best of the good chocs available in some supermarkets, drug stores and not that expensive but more so than most.I don't know why Godiva, which is not inexpensive, has so much sugar, but it does.Ghirardelli should be ok. I get a 1" sq. dark choc with a slight minty taste from the counter at my gourmet super market. Just one. I think it's about 50cents. I refuse to spend $1 for just 2 but I do like the one. It gives me my choc fix.Remember, chocolate has caffeine, also not goodso one mustn't have too much. In general, most v. expensive chocs are better for us, becos they have less sugar. Like Fauchon,Le Notre, all those Belgium chocolates, anythingyou see in very fancy chocolate shops. I sometimes get a few dark chocolates coveringorange, just slithers, little things, I ask for3-4 please, and they don't like that, but that's it. I could get thru 20 easily, very yum yum.Sometimes I get just one or two, at $2-$3 dollars each! I usually like dark chocolate and do likenuts, no cream, to repeat myself. Praline seems to work. V. expensive choc bars are often small in size so one isn't so tempted.I can't live without my choc fix!!!O


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 8, 2002)

Okay...I'm starting to have indigestion again...what do you guys recommend to get me through the rough spots...Pepto Bismal works good but I was thinking about the Pepcid AC....please advise...


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

Sherlyn:I am so sorry you are suffering again.How about Gaviscon, Extra Strength Liquid Antacid, I have the Cool Mint Flavor. I don't have to use it often but, when I have, it has worked fast for me.I guess it's back to basics.Although in remission from my Crohn's and my self-diagnosed (!) GERD, I don't vary my elimination diet. Certain foods and drinksmy bod just doesn't like so neither do I!How about taking 2 digestive enzymes immediately before you eat too? At least the main meal of the day. Before I was in remission, I used to take one after the meal too. Works for me.Also, I take acidophilus, one a day, which works well for the heartburn.I prefer being drug-free and taking the above,which are less harmful.I can give more info if you want it.Good luck.O


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 8, 2002)

Thank you for all your help...you don't know how much it is appreciated....I just found a box of expired Gaviscon on my shelf so I looked harder and found some Aloe Vera that I took for a while and now I'm not sure what I took it for.....I just got back from Christmas shopping and was starved so I got a small tea and a chicken taco and my stomach feels better....go figure...I guess my biggest problem is that when I get that knawing hollow feeling I don't know what to do....I used to drink ginger ale and saltine crackers but I'm not sure it worked....I actually like acidopholis milk, do you think that would help the knawing instead of regular milk?


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

Not sure about too much of any milk. Not sure it will stop hunger knawings either.What's wrong with saltines? I eat little nuts, various ones, good fresh ones from a health food store, not ones that have been on the supermarket shelves for too long or gone rancid and are definitely not as fresh as the health food store ones.I think the trick is not to have too much of anything at one time. I eat smaller meals and also get hungry, so I eat little bits and piecesduring the day (downside, I've put on weight!)Some like coconut cookies...I have that fine coconut in my rice sometimes when I want to eat very light.I also sometimes nosh on a light rye crisp bread,or half of one, fat free.I can eat dairy, so sometimes have a tiny piece of cheese. Or half a banana. Eating it slowly.Today, I had a small-sized apple, which I haven't had in a while, no problem. But it was small.I don't eat big apples or big anything much.I had a tiny grilled quail for dinner with some peas. Not that much in a quail, but fun to eat.Hope this is useful and you are feeling better.O


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 8, 2002)

Hey O & Hank....Just to let you know that I am doing very well...I'm starting to pay lots of attention to what I am eating and hope one day soon to introduce new stuff in my diet...thank you sooooo much for the support and advice...I couldn't have gotten this far without ya!...the day that I posted was the day that I was so frustrated with my stomach that I was searching for any kind of help I could and then I saw the posting from Hank....and the rest is history....Happy Holidays& God BlessSherlyn


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

Hanktotem,Just wondering what your doctors said when you found your cure? Where they amazed? resistant to accepting? have an explanation? agree with the explanation you have for why it works? It is great that you are doign better. I've heard about this kind of diet on this board before and there is a minnesota doctor who wrote a book about it. In his book he sites citrus and being one of the offending foods since we eat much more of it than we used to and it seems to cause alot of problems. I got the book and it seemed so poorly written I kind of gave up on trying such a restrictive diet I wasn't sure would even work. But since reading your post I started. Just 3 days into it. I am feeling somewhat better but thats the way it always works at first. I want to see if it lasts.If I reach success I'll write y'all! p.s. Just wondering if you were you having ibs problems as well as GERD and wondering what they were, if any. i have urgency, pressure and gas plus mucous. for 10 years following a diet rich in carbs due to an eating disorder. never had any stomach or bowel problems before


----------

